# lm-sensors with k10temp not detected

## Darkthefox

Hi, I am new to gentoo and I am having a problem with lm-sensors. I have an AMD phenom II x4 905e and the related kernel module k10temp loaded.  sensors-detect does not detect this for some odd reason.  I am not really sure what to do, I have spent all day trying to figure this out.  Here is some information that might be useful:

```
obsidian joe # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 4

model name   : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 905e Processor

stepping   : 2

microcode   : 0x10000c6

cpu MHz      : 2511.600

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save

bogomips   : 5023.20

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 4

model name   : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 905e Processor

stepping   : 2

microcode   : 0x10000c6

cpu MHz      : 2511.600

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save

bogomips   : 5023.06

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

processor   : 2

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 4

model name   : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 905e Processor

stepping   : 2

microcode   : 0x10000c6

cpu MHz      : 2511.600

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 2

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 2

initial apicid   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save

bogomips   : 5023.06

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

processor   : 3

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 4

model name   : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 905e Processor

stepping   : 2

microcode   : 0x10000c6

cpu MHz      : 2511.600

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 3

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 3

initial apicid   : 3

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save

bogomips   : 5023.06

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

```

```
obsidian joe # cat /proc/modules

adt7475 19851 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0db0000

it87 27306 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0da3000

hwmon_vid 3076 2 adt7475,it87, Live 0xffffffffa0d9f000

vboxpci 13325 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0d97000 (O)

vboxnetflt 14829 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0d8f000 (O)

vboxnetadp 4998 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0d8a000 (O)

vboxdrv 1779100 3 vboxpci,vboxnetflt,vboxnetadp, Live 0xffffffffa0bce000 (O)

xt_mark 1125 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0bca000

test_nx 1635 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0bc6000

scsi_wait_scan 711 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0002000

hid_logitech_dj 9873 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0bbf000

kcopy 5148 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0bba000

nvidia 12252573 30 - Live 0xffffffffa0009000 (P)

i2c_piix4 7848 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0004000

k10temp 2731 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0000000

 

```

```
obsidian joe # sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 5984 (2011-07-10 21:22:53 +0200)

# System: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-MA790X-DS4

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): 

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): 

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      Yes

Found `ITE IT8718F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!

    (address 0x228, driver `it87')

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): 

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (yes/NO): 

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): 

Using driver `i2c-piix4' for device 0000:00:14.0: ATI Technologies Inc SB600/SB700/SB800 SMBus

Next adapter: SMBus PIIX4 adapter at 0b00 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): yes

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                No

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0 (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x4a

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75A'...               No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7410'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7411'...                     No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6642'...                              No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM73'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Probing for `NXP/Philips SA56004'...                        No

Client found at address 0x4b

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75A'...               No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7410'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7411'...                     No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6642'...                              No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Probing for `NXP/Philips SA56004'...                        No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7481'...                     No

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0 (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x4a

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75A'...               No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7410'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7411'...                     No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6642'...                              No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM73'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Probing for `NXP/Philips SA56004'...                        No

Client found at address 0x4b

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75A'...               No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7410'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7411'...                     No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6642'...                              No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Probing for `NXP/Philips SA56004'...                        No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7481'...                     No

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 3 at 1:00.0 (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x2e

Probing for `Myson MTP008'...                               No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM80'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM85'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM96000 or PC8374L'...  No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1027'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7460 or ADT7463'...          No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D100 or EMC6D101'...                  No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D102'...                              No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D103'...                              No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D103S or EMC2300'...                  No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6W201'...                              No

Probing for `Winbond WPCD377I'...                           No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7467 or ADT7468'...          No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7470'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7473'...                     Success!

    (confidence 5, driver `adt7475')

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7475'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7476'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7490'...                     No

Probing for `Andigilog aSC7611'...                          No

Probing for `Andigilog aSC7621'...                          No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM87'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1024'...                     No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM93'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM94'...                No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83791D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83792D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83793R/G'...                          No

Probing for `Nuvoton W83795G/ADG'...                        No

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'...                           No

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'...                          No

Probing for `Winbond W83627DHG/W83667HG/W83677HG'...        No

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.1)'...                      No

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.2)'...                      No

Probing for `Asus ASB100 Bach'...                           No

Probing for `Winbond W83L786NR/NG/R/G'...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83L785TS-S'...                        No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM9240'...                     No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1780'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM81'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1026'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1025'...                     No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6639'...                              No

Probing for `Texas Instruments AMC6821'...                  No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1029'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1030'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1031'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1022'...                     No

Probing for `Texas Instruments THMC50'...                   No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1028'...                     No

Probing for `Texas Instruments THMC51'...                   No

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'...                                No

Probing for `SMSC DME1737'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC SCH5027D-NW'...                           No

Probing for `SMSC EMC2103'...                               No

Probing for `Fintek F75373S/SG'...                          No

Probing for `Fintek F75375S/SP'...                          No

Probing for `Fintek F75387SG/RG'...                         No

Probing for `Winbond W83791SD'...                           No

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 5 at 1:00.0 (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                No

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x53

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `it87':

  * ISA bus, address 0x228

    Chip `ITE IT8718F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `adt7475':

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 3 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `nvidia', I2C address 0x2e

    Chip `Analog Devices ADT7473' (confidence: 5)

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): 

If you have some drivers built into your kernel, the list above will

contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really

should try these commands right now to make sure everything is

working properly. Monitoring programs won't work until the needed

modules are loaded.
```

Has anyone else had this problem?

----------

## cach0rr0

Moved from "Other Things Gentoo" to "Kernel & Hardware", as OTG tends to be fairly low traffic, and technically we can get away with having this here  :Smile: 

(I don't really have any ideas, i have a k10 but havent tried anything with lm-sensors)

----------

## Goverp

I'm on the wrong box just now, but AFAIR on my AMD Phenom box with a similar CPU, the kernel disables the temperature sensor because it's known to be unreliable on this chip series.  Check your dmesg output and I think you'll find a message disabling it.  Net of this is that you let BIOS manage the CPU temperature; you can't do it from linux.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Goverp wrote:*   

> I'm on the wrong box just now, but AFAIR on my AMD Phenom box with a similar CPU, the kernel disables the temperature sensor because it's known to be unreliable on this chip series.  Check your dmesg output and I think you'll find a message disabling it.  Net of this is that you let BIOS manage the CPU temperature; you can't do it from linux.

 

dunno about OP, but i was just able to confirm this on a Phenom 9950

immediately after rmmod; modprobe -

```

ricker ~ # dmesg |grep k10temp

[5109461.564835] k10temp 0000:00:18.3: unreliable CPU thermal sensor; monitoring disabled

```

this is on 3.2.9-zen+

----------

## Dont Panic

Supposedly, you can load the k10temp module with the 'force=1' option, and override the disabling of the monitoring.

You'll then need to make your own judgment if the values are accurate (or at least usable).

----------

## Darkthefox

Yep, that was the problem.

```
[    5.809579] k10temp 0000:00:18.3: unreliable CPU thermal sensor; monitoring disabled
```

I did some looking about this and apparently it effects am2+ processors but not am3. My setup is an am3 in an am2+ socket and k10temp can't detect that according to this.

Edit:

Passing force=1 to it isn't working.  I get that warning in dmesg every time I try with modprobe.

Edit 2:

Never-mind what I said, it is working properly.  Running at 34C which is a normal idle temperature for the 905e.  I just wish I could get the individual temperatures for each core like I can with HWMonitor in windows.  I was going to put it in conky.

----------

## Darkthefox

Sorry to bump this with a new post.  It seems that it still might not be working properly.  I am only getting one temperature from k10temp and it isn't cpu temperature.  

sensors-detect still says:

```
AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No
```

On my laptop which also uses k10temp it will say yes and show two extra thermal zones.  This makes me think that something is still missing.

----------

## njsg

I am seeing this too with an AM3 CPU on an AM2 socket. Does anybody know what would be the syntax to add this to the kernel commandline? All examples I've found so far mention modprobe and its config files, but I have k10temp built-in.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

njsg,

You can pass module parameters to a built in module on the kernel command line.

The syntax is <module_name>.<param_name>=<value>

----------

## njsg

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> njsg,
> 
> You can pass module parameters to a built in module on the kernel command line.
> 
> The syntax is <module_name>.<param_name>=<value>

 

Ah, thanks! That indeed works. My bad -- for some reason, I was thinking the syntax would be different for built-in drivers.

----------

